# Poll: Where does this guy work?



## BxDetSgt




----------



## k12kop

That's my wife's truck!


----------



## Massavefun781

Lol they're probably a crossing guard on mass ave.


----------



## CCCSD

SSPO.


----------



## Sooty

Suffolk DA?


----------



## JD02124

New York plates…


----------



## Sooty

JD02124 said:


> New York plates&#8230;


Good catch!
DiBlasio's office?


----------



## pahapoika

Saw the NY tag.

Which makes sense since the Sgt. works in the city of brotherly love 

The compstat thing threw me off. Had to look it up. Still don't get what it really is . . . .


----------



## CCCSD

Compstat is a scam blame game.


----------



## AB7

Imagine if he showed up to MPOC or RTT day 1 with that on his car.

I would pay to see the destruction that follows.


----------



## Kilvinsky

He could just be a big fan of The Punisher and had taken his love of the show to a SCARY level. Or he's in Gov. Cuomo's administration, Sec'ty of Tourism.

I LOVE NY and will KILL anyone who DOESN'T!


----------



## Tango_Sierra

It’s a Constable


----------



## JD02124

Tango_Sierra said:


> It's a Constable


A NY Constable?


----------



## j809

If he’s a cop he needs a fit for duty psych exam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 38bigblock

Constable “take home”


----------



## Kilvinsky

The Guardian Angles: THE NEXT GENERATION!


----------



## CCCSD

Mass State PoPo. You can tell by the blue letters.


----------



## Jewish Girl

What the actual F$&@CK?


----------



## mpd61

Jewish Girl said:


> What the actual F$&@CK?


It's one of your ex's right?


----------



## USAF286




----------



## Jewish Girl

mpd61 said:


> It's one of your ex's right?


No, my ex was actually Air Force SF, and the other was a Forensic Psychologist. But you're funny. Ha Ha Ha... why would I date a waker? Ha Ha Ha... I have standards.


----------

